# Salary for IT PM



## nuvo (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello,

My current IT experience is 12+ years and have been working all the while in IT. I have 6 years of project management experience. One of the IT companies in HK is offering me 470,000 HKD per year. I am yet to get the breakdown of the salary.

I need advice on the following:
1. Is this salary comparable to the market rate for IT PM of equivalent experience?

2. Is this payment being offered enough considering the expenses in Hong Kong? I do not prefer to live lavishly. I will be staying alone.

3. What are the mandatory monthly expenses? e.g taxes on income, council taxes etc...

4. What are the commonly used mode of transport used? What could be the average expense?

5. What could be the monthly expense of house rent (medium end), groceries etc..?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Housing can be very expensive in Hong Kong. The OP will need to see whether a housing allowance is being paid on top of the salary. 

Tax - see link below for a Hong Kong tax calculator - 

Hong Kong Tax Calculator 2012 | Estimate Your HK Taxes Online | GuideMeHongKong

In Hong Kong most workers need to pay into a Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF) - a private pension scheme for each individual worker. 

Contributions


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

nuvo said:


> Hello,
> 
> My current IT experience is 12+ years and have been working all the while in IT. I have 6 years of project management experience. One of the IT companies in HK is offering me 470,000 HKD per year. I am yet to get the breakdown of the salary.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few salary reports published every year which include position/industry wise avg salaries. Google it.


----------

